# (Cydra) Hatching Chaos



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2004)

All right, here we go!

Please put your character's actions in simple text (i.e. Lester draws his sword), spoken word in quotes (i.e. "Hello, my name is Jeremy."), thoughts in italics (i.e. _Did that guy just turn into a bear??_), and out of character stuff between asterisks (i.e. *Does Delga know anything about these weird flowers?*).  

I think I'm going to trust you all to roll your own dice and stuff when called for; when combat occurs please roll your damage as if you hit, but separate out the damage types (i.e. *I roll a 14, hitting a total of AC 23... if that hits, I inflict 19 points of slashing and 4 fire damage.*)


----------



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2004)

All right, folks- let’s set the scene.  

It’s late spring of the year 369 O.L.G.  You are all, for one reason or another, in the Bendrock Mountains of Dorhaus.  Although not all of you are together to start with, you soon shall be...

Dorhaus is a continent of fairly large size.  It is mostly uninhabited; about a century and a half ago, a terrible evil man (or demon, or devil, or... the tales vary) came to Dorhaus and essentially destroyed almost all the civilized folk.  For a hundred years and more his fiendish lackeys went forth and slew all that was not evil, be it man, animal or plant.  This foul servant of evil, called Fuligin, has since been cast down and destroyed, and now the people trickle back into Dorhaus.  Two main groups, each perhaps too ambitious for their own good, seemingly seek to claim the entire continent!  Naturally, they have fallen into conflict- and this conflict seems to mirror the Great War of Ethics that has exploded into violence nearly everywhere.  The eastern half of Dorhaus is claimed by the Tiger Legions, servants of the Tiger Empress, while the western half serves God-King Malford the Magnificent. The Bendrock Mountains serve to divide the continent in half, and it is in these mountains that you all, for one reason or another, find yourselves.

***

Derrick and Keyth are on the trail of magic.  Just as any wizard would, they are seeking the assistance of a great wizard in the vicinity, hoping to obtain new magic formulae of great power.  The wizard’s name is Orbius Visionary, and he is reputed to be a fabulously powerful divine oracle.  Talk about finding out that he’s in the right place at the right time!

Neither of you are a resident of Dorhaus, nor would you usually expect to find yourself there.  But in the course of your studies of dimensional and planar phenomena you have discovered an odd flux taking place in the mountains.  Although you and the other spellcasters at the university you are from (in the Delphinate, a magocracy that is not known for its friendliness to outsiders) were able to detect the flux, from the far distance you were at you couldn’t determine much about it.  Thus, you have come to investigate, driven both by a strong curiosity and a sense of pride that was invoked in you by the fact that your peers would trust the two of you to investigate this matter.  You’ve heard of this Orbius before, of course, and have heard that he resides in the mountains in a fairly hidden enclave of elementalists- the Temple of Elemental Good.  You’ve managed to find your way there with the aid of the supply caravan that typically takes the Temple its food and miscellany.  

The Temple itself is actually a complex hidden away in the mountains, with a fair number of people bustling around, growing meager amounts of food, herding a few chickens and goats, and worshipping their silly elemental powers that don’t care about their worshipers.  Why they bother, you don’t really understand, but whatever; a powerful wizard is hereabouts.  

Your inquiries have led you to believe that Orbius, along with the actual head of the Temple, Lester, have gone on a short jaunt to a nearby mountaintop to check something out with one of the students of the L’s school of adventure, but I’m sure that a pair of wizards of your caliber has some way to get up a mountain.

And, coincidentally enough, this seems to be right about where the flux is centered.

***

Big Yin is, in fact, the student in question. 

His time at the Angel of Adventure’s school for adventurers has been good.  You’ve picked up some basic great advice; the basic mantra is, “Call for healing when you need it; never split the party; clean out one level and move on.”

Great advice.

You’ve had your years of adventure, and indeed, on several of those adventures you’d have benefited from that advice.  Done’s done, however, and what’s yet to come is what can be effected by what you’ve learned.  

And the chance to show Lester himself something is a _thrill!_

For, in your explorations, you caught a strange scent last night.  Maybe a man who couldn’t turn into a bear would have missed the smell last night, maybe not; but not it’s much stronger.  Like a cross between cooking eggs and heated copper.  

You’ve led Lester and Orbius up one of the mountains around the school for adventurers and now you’re close enough to perceive the crevice that you saw last night.  And, just like last night, there’s a strange orange vapor seeping from the crevice.

Lester and Orbius follow Big Yin; he’s very excited to show them whatever oddity he’s found, and the smell in the air is definitely different from anything you’ve detected before.  The vapors coming from the gouge in the mountain ahead are also unlike anything you’ve ever seen.  

The gash in the mountain is just big enough for you to squeeze through.  It seems to lead into the interior of the mountain.

***

Kaerick spotted the vapors in the evening of the last night, and with his friend Delga- the two of them have known each other, crossing paths in the wilds of Dorhaus, for a good three years- he has set out to investigate.  The weird smells, strange orange vapors and such- they rub you both wrong.  Something seems unnatural in that.

The druids have given the feral Kaerick a lot of help over the last few years, and the fey folk seem to be acting up in strange ways, growing more trees to help the continent recover from its deforestation and choking former paths with weeds and brambles.  They seem to see you as a potent ally against the remnant evil forces that throw Dorhaus so far out of balance.  

Indeed, if you were to ask Delga and he were to answer true, you would find that this is exactly the case.  You epitomize what the druids need now: the vicious side of nature, the unforgiving tiger that has no mercy on its prey, the wolf that tears at its enemy.  

Delga is somewhat more concerned about the orange vapors and weird smell than his feral friend.  As a somewhat senior druid in the area, you are obligated to investigate strange occurrences like this.  You are also privy to more information about the druidic-fey master plan, but we’ll discuss that should it come up.

In any event, the two of you are also ascending this mountain.

***

The egg is hatching.

It is probably not the only one, Giovanni reflects; you’re pretty sure that there are more.  

The Egg of Chaos is a lumpy piece of something that looks like stone, but isn’t.  It weighs as much as stone and is at least as tough as stone, but it’s something else.  Strange, barnacle-like encrustations dot its surface, giving off a tangy orange smoke with an odor that, while at first somewhat offensive, rapidly became just this side of intoxicating.

Suddenly there’s a cracking sound, and the egg seems to shift slightly visibly.

“Oh good,” says the rosebush at your side.  “I was getting bored.”

***

The ghost of Jeremy gazes around with a snarl on his face.  You’re pretty sure you got them all- every last one of the Bleakists in the little camp, getting ready to raid the little hidden temple in the seam of the mountain chain below.  You aren’t sure what gods they worship here, but you haven’t seen any signs of human sacrifice, tortured commoners or bloody altars, and for now that’s good enough for you.  You’re beginning to allow yourself to hope that this is the temple you’re seeking.

You spend a good deal of time in the border ethereal; it’s mentally fatiguing to stay manifested all the time.  But the last few hours you’ve noticed that the ether has been full of eddies and whirls, disturbances.  The trails lead up the mountain upon which you defeated your latest crew of Bleak-worshipers.  

Your thoughts turn to the day, so long ago, when the raiders came and slew most of your people.  You recall following the cold trail as best you could until you almost gave up in despair, and the adventurers who almost destroyed you, thinking you evil.

And they gave you new hope, for they recognized the description of the symbols that some of the raiders wore: they were servants of the Temple of Elemental Evil, a place of such unspeakable horrors that you could learn very little about it.

And yet the Temple is overthrown, and your folk remain missing.  Even following the trail to the ruins of the Temple itself has failed to turn up the fate of your villagers.

So you set out to find the heroes that destroyed the Temple, and so you have come to the mountains in search of a hidden Temple of Elemental Good.  Now you have found the mountains, and a mysterious hidden temple, _and_ weird eddies in the ether.  

Something seems propitious.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 21, 2004)

With one final look around to ensure their were no more bleakists Jeremy sighed and sat down on the ethereal image of a rock. When he was caught up in a fight he gave little thought to what he did but after it was over he was always glad he was unable to throw up. It was always sickening to see the carnage of a battle and it was even more sickening when he remembered he caused it.

_They deserved it._ He thought, gathering his wits about him. These were the people who had destroyed his village, and were about to do the same to the temple below him. _Save your pity for the ones they killed._ 

With that Jeremy manifested once more and set to work. It was always best to prepare the dead so they wouldn't rise again. And it was doubly so when they were slain by negative energy. Jeremy himself was a kind soul despite being undead but his travels had already shown him that creatures such as he were despairingly rare.

Jeremy could no longer touch the material world but he had other ways to work. Using his telekinesis he stripped the bleakists of there equipment and laid them in a row. Then he covered them with dirt and invoked a prayer to Dexter, asking that the souls travel to the afterlife and the bodies return to the earth. It was not much but without access to holy water or consecrated ground it would have to do. The equipment the bodies carried was easier to deal with. Having no use for material objects Jeremy dumped it in a pile and left it there. Sooner or later some lucky goatherd or pilgrem would come along and take it away.

Finished with his distractions Jeremy returned to the reason he came here for. He had been searching for a temple and he had found one, now he just needed to see if he had found the right one. Floating down to the temple in the ethereal he manifested behind one of the priests working outside.

"Excuse me sir. Is this purchance the temple of elemental good?"


----------



## JDragon (Jul 21, 2004)

Watching the egg, Giovanni takes several steps back and the looks for a place to sit and watch. "Yes this should be interesting, do you have any idea what it may be?"

After finding a seat Giovanni prays for the protection of Carella and calls forth the power from himself to provide Sanctuary from any that would harm him.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 21, 2004)

*Moving up the mountain with Big Yin*

"Slow down, Big Yin, just wait for us!  Running off on your own is always a bust!", shouts Lester, our Angel of Adventure.  He flaps his rainbow-colored, angelic wings a bit faster to try to catch up to his adventure-lusting student.  

_Man, I remember those days of charging ahead without ever looking back to see who I left in my dust!, _ thinks Lester.  _I've got to make sure though that I remind all of my Students to stick together, and never tie the person in the lead to a rope.  That goes double if you are a gnome.  No gnome-on-a-rope tricks at my school!_

_Lester_,  chimes in Orbius over their permanent mental link, _try to remind me to check up on our old friends - Angel, Sybele, Thrush, Horbin, et al.  I need to divine their success in Bile Mountain.  Also, we need to repair the leaking roof in the Water Temple, as ironic as that sounds, and make sure that . . ._

"Look ahead at that crazy orange smoke!," shouts Lester.  "Its coming right outta that crack and it ain't no joke!"

Lester and Orbius drop to the ground and begin casting their wards.  Lester casts a Fire Shield, Foresight, and Pass through Earth & Stone.  Orbius casts Extended Ultimate Concentration, Piercing Clarity, Detect Evil, Detect Thoughts, and opens up a Mobile Scry.

"Stick close to me, Big Yin!", shouts Lester as he moves in.  "As close to me as if I was your best friend!"

Orbius begins directing his Mobile Scry after them, but is interupted by the sound of screaming . . . and its coming from the Temple!  He quickly redirects the scry sensor and teleports away to the Temple grounds.  

"Back, ye foul spirit!", commands Orbius, now looking Jeremy eye to ghostly eye.  "State your business as we have no room for evil phantoms at the Temple of Elemental Good!  Say, is that a holy symbol of Dexter you wear?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 22, 2004)

_I highly doubt this is a coincidence,_ Keyth thinks to himself as he ascends the hill atop his phantom steed, _From the stories I've heard of the L, he should be able to handle himself fairly well so I know needn't worry too much, although I am quite curious as to what is causing this strange disturbance._

The dimensionalist runs through his valences, making sure that he is prepared for trouble-just in case.  Satisfied, he breathes the night air in deep as he continues his trek ontop of the mountain.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 24, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2004)

Kaerick is moving quickly and softly ahead of Delga, preferring the silence of his own footfalls to the posed huffing of the rotund druid.  _I shouldn't leave him too far behind,_ he thinks as he ducks out and around from a rock outcropping disappearing again from the druids sight.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 24, 2004)

The intoxicating orange smoke hits Lester the instant he steps into the mouth of the cave.  His eyes widen and a giggle inadvertently escapes his lips.  _Oh boy, he thinks, this smoke sure agrees with me!  I haven't felt this good since my last trip to Faerie Land._

He turns around to Big Yin who is still behind him and smiles at him in a drunken loving way.  _Oh, my first really cool student, thinks the L, and I don't think I've ever told him how I feel about him._

"Big Yin, I have something to tell you and if it sounds strange, I don't care!  I love you, dude, whether you are a big smelly human, or a big smelly bear. And for your hard work at the school I must say true . . . that I shall knight you a Friend of Adventurers, a title that is given to very few.  And as a reward, just in case of an emergency, I will have Orbius bestow upon you a mighty contingecy!  Mine's a teleport, and though I don't know what yours will be . . . the command words are always the same:  Lester save me!"

An awkward hug follows and Lester stick his head into the cave and inhales deeply.

*What does Lester see in the cave?*


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bumpin' for Adventure!*

Bump!


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jeremy lets out a sigh

"I go through all the trouble of saving your temple from a pack of bleakists and this is the thanks I get? Yes this is a holy symbol of Dextor and I'm *not* an evil spirit. I'm just a poor little ghost who's trying to avenge his family cruelly slain by evil raiders. But everywhere I go people just run away screaming or try to drive me away. Why can't people look past appearances and see me for the poor lost child I really am."

A tear runs down Jeremies cheek after his impassioned speech but he shakes it away and returns to his previous good nature.

"Did you say this is the temple of elemental good? So I've finally arrived. Could you tell me where the high priest Lester is?"


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 27, 2004)

*The Eye Turns Red!*

Orbius' hostility is shattered by Jeremy's words and by the fact that his Detect Evil registers nothing evil in regards to the phantom in front of him.  He regards the strange creature in front of him, blushes, and finds himself at a near loss for words.

"Did you say that you saved our temple from Bleakists?  Sweet Dexter!  I should have known that some Evil force would eventually threaten us here.  I ask your forgiveness, kind spirit, and yes, you are in the right place.  This is indeed the Temple of Elemental Good and we thank you for defending us.  As a reward, I will show you to Super Potentate Lester and allow you to introduce yourself.  But first, let's visit the Air Temple."  

Orbius quickly visits the Temple of Good Air and dispatches several alcolytes and warriors into the mountains to keep watch for more servants of Evil.  He introduces Jeremy to several others, trying to make this spirit feel welcome, and gives strict orders that he is not to be feared or attacked.  He asks Jeremy to follow him and the two fly towards the column of orange smoke in the distance.

_Lester, thinks the Eye, wait for me.  I return to you soon with an unusual friend._


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 27, 2004)

Big Yin is somewhat surprised to be so enthusiastically hugged by the L, but he's a manly man and hugs back with almost bone crushing force.

"Ah, mon, an' I loves ya too! C'mere!" Big Yin ruffles the L's hair affectionately with one hand, still with the other wrapped around his waist.

"Noo then, whut's all thissa weirdy smoke comin' oota here? Hullo? Anyone in thur? We come in peace!"

_An' if yer not a friend, ye'll be leaving in pieces, so yer will..._


----------



## JDragon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hearing voices, Giovanni turns toward the cave entrance and calls out.

"GOOD DAY! Have you come to watch the hatching too?  Come on in before you miss the show."

Giovanni then turns back to watch the show.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 27, 2004)

Jeremy follows Orbius to the air temple. He points out the location of the bleakists he killed and where he put their equipment to one of the warriors heading into the mountains, then he follows Orbius up to the mountain where the orange smoke is coming from.

"What is that orange smoke anyway? It's making a mess of all the ethereal currents in this area."


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 28, 2004)

*Our adventurers begin to gather . . .*

Lester passes thru the earth and stone and finds himself in the egg chamber with Giovanni.  Again, he inhales deeply and swoons for a brief second.  Fortunately, he has superior fortitude and manages to keep his balance.  His eyes move from the large, cracking egg to Giovanni's holy symbol.  

"Greetings, soon-to-be-friend, I am the Angel of Adventure, but you can call me Lester.  I see you are busy watching this strange egg, so I don't mean to pester. . . However, I see you worship fair Correla, so perhaps you've met my friend Sunsi?  He's her protector, and of a very different ethics than both her or me.  But let's talk about all that later, I beg.  Big Yin, sit down with us and let's watch the hatching of this egg!"

Meanwhile, Orbius casts a series of divinations to determine the nature of the smoke in front of them.  He gets mostly nothing, until his Detect Chaos valence is triggered when they reach the mouth of the cave.

"Jeremy, I believe Lester is in that cave," says Orbius  "We can enter together, if you like, or wait for him to come out.  I won't decide for you, though you should know that I detect a strong, unknown source of Chaos within.  Say, is that phatom steed and rider approaching us?"


----------



## the Jester (Jul 28, 2004)

Within the cave, the smell of the orange smoke intensifies, becoming almost intoxicating in its sweetness.  Lester, Big Yin and Giovanni can’t help but watch as a long reddish crack starts to form lengthwise on the surface of the egg.  A strange sound starts- a weird mix of croaking and a high whistling sound.  Something the color of molasses starts to leak from the crack.

***

Outside the cave, at the entrance, Orbius and Jeremy can plainly see the approaching Derrick and Keyth, who can see them as well.  In addition, two more figures come into view- Delga and Kaerick, clambering up the path that leads up the mountain.  An odd bit of timing, but as there are no coincidences, it must be synchronicity.  All arrive quickly at the entrance (unless they choose to hang back).

A sudden burst of thick orange vapor emits from the gash in the side of the mountain, and this one pops wetly.

***

*OOC- What divinations does Orbius cast at the entrance?*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 28, 2004)

Big Yin backs off a bit.

"Ah noo yer a big adventurerin' type, Lester, but ah'm noo quite so travelled. Mebbe I'll just stand offa here fer a bit..."

_That smoke smells guid, tho..._he thinks to himself.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 28, 2004)

"Nice to meet you Lester, I Giovanni De'Harn.  A follower Carella as you guessed.  Sunsi? No that doesn't sound familiar.  Here take a seat the shows just starting to get good I belive."  Giovanni motions to an open rock hear him.

Then looking up, it sounds like some others may have found their way here as well.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 28, 2004)

*Lester gets wacky, the Eye waits and watches*

Inside, Lester sits for a moment but can't seem to keep still.  He gets up, smears some of the brownish egg goo over his whitish skin and into his fro, and starts to dance a little jig.  He seems exhuberant, possessed by a force that calls out to his very nature.

"N'Rat, N'Rat!  Come out of that egg cause its time you hatched!  Come on out, its time to play.  Time to meet your finest Warrior of Chaos on this very day!"  (All of this is subject to his Foresight not going off, of course.     )

Meanwhile, Oribus hangs back and sends his Mobile Scry into the cave.  He then casts Project Scry and a picture of whats going on in the cave appears before all that are outside.  He then casts a Marius' Moment (Knowledge - Religion, Total score - 50) and his jaw drops.

"Sweet Dexter's Nadlies!  An Egg of N'Rat in our own backyard.  Be careful in there, Lester.  The Chaos Lord is never predictable!"
***
OOC, Orbius' Divinations include:  Detect Evil, Detect Law, Detect Chaos, Detect Scry (Always active), Mobile Scry, Enhance Scry (allows divinations to be cast thru a scry sensor), Project Scry, and Foresight.  Oh, and his permanent Arcane Sight.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

Kaerick's hairs bristle as the pop of the next blast of orange gas sets him on edge for an instant, his clawed hands dropping reflexively to be ready to strike.  At the sight of the other four he weighs again the possibility of an ambush, _only four this time,_ he thinks, _last time it _was_ eight.  The bounty hunters must be getting overconfident for this time of season._

Seeing the image of what is going on inside of the cave spring onto the wall, Kaerick sniffs the air and knows that whatever will come out of that egg will surely be far from ordinary.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 29, 2004)

"A strong source of chaos eh? Well let's go in then. Dexter knows my life is chaotic enough, a little more won't hurt."

_I hope._ 

Jeremy moves into the cave to watch the proceedings. He stays near the wall and stays ready to demanifest or move into the wall if things get dangerous.

As he watches Lester put the goo in his hair and dance around he thinks to himself. _That's the famous Lester that defeated the temple of elemental evil? He matches the description but I expected him to be a bit more... dignified. I guess those adventurers weren't kidding when they said he was eccentric._


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 30, 2004)

*Helping out the egg . . .*

Lester sees a ghostly visage float into the cave and he pays it little mind at first glance.  _But, was that a holy symbol of Dexter on that apparition?  _

Lester thinks back to the times that Dexter helped him, if for no other reason than the fact that he needed helping.  

_Maybe the egg needs my help, too!  Let's help it out some . . ._

He grabs a piece of the shell, with his feet still dancing, and begins to pull it apart with all his might. . .         * (**Str. Check = 15**)*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2004)

Keyth finishes crossing the distance separating himself and the growing number of people.  His curiosity is peaked at the sight before him, but he manages to retain his cool as he approaches, "I have been searching for you, Orbius Visionary...although it seems you are a bit preoccupied.  My name is Keyth, and I'm a transmuter of some power, how can I be of assistance?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

ooc:  Ouch- didn;t see the IC thread, sorry for only finding it now!

Delga tries to pear into the cave

_What kind of egg is that?_

He walks in, followed by Great jaw, expecting the sight ot the dinosaur to give pause to those gathered there, and him to try and evaluate the situation

What is going on in here, a druid of this forest, and one sworn to protect it from desecration!


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2004)

As Lester's arms strain to pry the egg open the smoke intensifies.  Delga and Great Jaw pad into the cave, but the air is now thick with the scented orange smoke.  Strange hissing sounds, almost like whispered words, seem to emerge.  Giovanni can't help but notice that the swirling fog seems to make fleeting patterns and images that last mere split seconds before poofing into oblivion.  Jeremy's senses- which sometimes seem to extend slightly into the ether even when he's manifested- can detect eddies in the ethereal medium as well.  And all the eddies are defintely intensifying in strength.

Lester's thews bunch as he tries to pry open the egg, but it seems to resist.  Still, he can feel something moving within it, and the leaking fluid smears all over his arms, leaving him sticky.

*OOC- Lester, make a Will save.*

Outside, Orbius nervously watches through his scrying sensor as the others watch via his projection of the images the sensor can see.  He, Keyth, Big Yin, Kaerick and Derrick are all staring intently at the cave interior from their vantage outside.

*OOC- All you outside types, make Spot checks.*


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 30, 2004)

The increasing ethereal currents were starting to make Jeremy's robes whip around like he was standing in the middle of a windstorm, but he pays them no mind. His attention is fixed firmly on the egg in front of him. He wasn't sure exactly what it was but the impossibly large amounts of smoke coming from it and the way the famous Lester was acting towards it made him think it was something important.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 30, 2004)

Edit:

My first ever double post


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2004)

(OOC, untrained spot check roll of 13+2 (wis)=15)
Edit-took out sig


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 31, 2004)

**OOC - Lester's Will Save = 8 + 16 = 24.  He has slippery mind, and in case another save is permited, second save = 15 + 16 = 31 **

**OOC - Orbius' Spot check = 9 + 19 = 28**

Orbius turns and addresses the new adventurers outside the cave.

"Yes, Keyth, I am Orbius Visionary, and it is a pleasure to meet another wizard under such circumstances.  Your offer of help is appreciated and, depending on how things go with this Egg of N'Rat, it may be called upon very quickly.  IF things work out and we are still standing at the end of this, perhaps then we can trade a spell or two."

"As for you, Feral one, you will find that not all actions are forgivable at the Temple of Elemental Good.  You are expected to be on your best behavior, stay out of trouble, and be respectful of our ways.  Do this, and you will the Elementalists here accepting of your unkind morality.  Say, . . . is that druid with the large raptor a friend of yours?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 31, 2004)

This is the Temple of Elemental Good?  And I suppose you claim to be Lester?  Got any proof of this- I mean what is going on in here does seem a bit strange, and I don;t like strange in my forest!

ooc: Yep- one expects legendary figures in ones back garden all the time!  Right?  on the spot check 16 +10 = 26


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 1, 2004)

*Hi Delga!*

Lester feels him mind swoon and he must will himself into a moment of sanity.  He looks at Delga and says:

"Yes, I be Lester and you are at the Temple of Elemental Good, this is true.  But, more importantly, who the heck are you?  As for what's going on, I really can't misconsture . . . the Egg of N'rat's hatching is rarely seen by anyone, and you'll soon be amongst those few!"


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 2, 2004)

Delga looks at the person claiming to be Lester.  

_Could be I suppose.  If it is Lester then it is fine, if not, then better not to let on until such time as I can act.  May as well accept it for now, I can always act later if need be_

I am Delga, a druid and follower of the Forgotten King.   Need some help with that egg?  I'm sure that Great Jaws here can help you get it open!

He quickly casts _Speak with Animals_ And addresses Great Jaws 

Great Jaws my friend, break open the shell of that egg, without harming anything inside!  These people around us are friends and need you to help with this!

Delga changes himself into the form of a dire bear, to bring the great strength of tht creature into play (str 31)

He urges Great Jaws up, directing him to break the shell with his mighty jaws and claws.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 2, 2004)

[OOC - Spot check 13+1=14]

Big Yin is amazed to see someone in the cave turn into a bear, and although he's never in his life heard of N'Rat and doesn't know anything about big eggs belching orange smoke, he knows that these bookish types can deal with it better.

_'Course, iffen it hatches like ah can rip it to shreds...if they wan'..._

[OOC - I have scent. What does the smoke smell like?]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2004)

Casting a cold look towards Orbius, Kaerick says "don't expect too much, wizard." _Always, they can just leave me alone._ "And so long as the druid leaves our relationship to the way of the wilds, you may call us friends."









*OOC:*


spot roll 19 +18 = 37


----------



## the Jester (Aug 2, 2004)

*Everyone outside makes the spot check and notices the following:*  

The folk still outside the cave notice that a strong bitter wind has suddenly sprung up.  Clouds of a looming purple color limned in silver light are running in on the wind high above.  This is a sudden and marked change in the weather of the day.

*Inside the cave:*

Lester feels a snap of awareness as a foreign mind brushes up against his.  He feels an indescribable emotion roll through him- a pleasurable sensation.  All of the hair on his arms and the back of his neck stands up, tingling.  Where he touched the egg his hands are covered in sticky, syrupy fluid.

Great Jaws stalks forward, its huge maw gaping open and its tongue tasting the weird vapor in the air.  It surveys the egg for a moment, then gives out a bestial roar and snaps forward, tearing at the egg.  Fluid bursts out, coating the dinosaur in shimmering sticky liquid.  With a bellow, the raptor tears open a chunk of the egg.

Something inside move.

*Everyone make Spot checks.  If you're in the cave, your DC is 20.  If you're observing through the projected scry, your DC is 25.*

*Big Yin draws a deep breath in.*

The smell is tangy, slightly metallic; it smells very organic.  The scent is reminiscent of cooking robin's eggs, with a hint of something more as well.  As the raptor begins tearing open the egg the smell becomes much thicker and more cloying.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2004)

*OOC:*


Spot roll 7 + 18 = 25


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 2, 2004)

(OOC-I can't make the roll without a 20 so I won't bother)

Keyth is quickly distracted by the events shown by Orbius and looks upon the scene with great curiosity, mixed with a small amount of unease.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 2, 2004)

*OOC:*


Spot roll 19 + 3 = 22







As he watchs the raptor tear apart the shell of the egg Giovanni asks, "What exactly is an Egg of N'Rat?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 3, 2004)

OOC: Spot roll 7+13=20

Jeremy continues to watch from the sidelines as even more people show up.

_It's getting to be a regular party in here. I wonder precisely what an egg of N'rat is anyways? I guess I'll find out soon enough._


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 3, 2004)

*Just what is an Egg of N'Rat?*

(OoC - Lester's Spot = 19 + 7 = 26.  Orbius' Spot = 2 + 7 + 19 = 28)

Orbius and company continue to watch the events unfold on the Projected-Mobile Scry.  It is an impressive spell that creates a visual representation of all that the scry sensor views, along with sound comparible to a Clairaudience spell, and the smell component is available since they are so close to the cave.  

As if he could read their minds, Orbius offers up a quick commentary on the Egg.  He states the following loud enough to be heard inside the cave:

"The Eggs of N'Rat are but rumor and legend, until now.   Some say that they are the reproductive function of N'Rat himself, creating chaos creatures of unknown power when hatched.  Those who come in contact with an Egg note that magic doesn't seem to work correctly in its presence.  Those who have seen one hatch have never reported back . . . "

With that said, Orbius invokes a magic circle against Chaos, 10 ft' in radius.

Inside, Lester is delighted to have some help with the egg.  He cherishes this moment of pure chaotic creation and pulls away at the egg with his new companions.

_This can only be a boon for the Temple of Elemental Good, he thinks. _


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 3, 2004)

Delga helps Great Jaws to remove the last bit of the eggs. Peering into the smoke and mist to see what is there.  (Spot Check Total = 20)


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 4, 2004)

*A chat amongst spell slingers*

As the events unfold, Orbius continues to concentrate on a wide variety of divinations and other valences.  Yet, despite the situation and tasks at hand, his concentration never breaks.  He turns one eye toward Keyth (the other is fixed on his Projected Scry) and observes this new mage that has been searching for him.

"Well, Keyth, since you say you've been looking for me, . . . might I ask why?  Oh, who am I fooling?  You don't have to be a  powerful diviner, let alone a Divine Oracle, to know what you want.  You seek magic and, yes, I do have some.  Is there something in particular that you want?  I possess a great many magicks and I might be willing to part with some in trade, or for a favor for the Temple of Elemental Good.  What say you?"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 4, 2004)

"Never reported back, ye say?"

Big Yin pulls his Greataxe from his back and stands ready.

"So whut ye're saying is that yon beastie may be dangerous? Aye, good! I came here to fight, and it's fightin' ah'm guid at!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2004)

"You are as keen in person as you are in the stories I have heard, Orbius Visionary.  Although I am not sure this is the best of places to talk about such a matter, I am interested in learning a few dweomers for you-which I am willing to trade or offer my services for."  Keyth replies.

The dimensionalist pauses a moment, his eyes watching the scene through Orbius' spell.  "It really would be best if we discussed this later.  I have no doubt in your ability to mantain ahold of the situation, but I am all too aware of my own limited capability to do so."


----------



## the Jester (Aug 7, 2004)

**OOC: Sorry for the delay, folks- I was swept away for a few days of birthday camping in the lava beds up north.  Boy was that inspiring!  Anyway, I'll either update the thread tonight or tomorrow morning... tired and need to clean up now.***


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 7, 2004)

*Watching the Egg . . .*

As Great Jaws cracks away at the last pieces of egg shell, Lester seems exhuberant.  

"N'Rat, N'Rat, its time to come out!  Time to kick some lawful butts, now that's what I'm talkin' about!"

Meanwhile . . . 

Orbius' eyes buldge as those outside see movement within the egg.

"Bocob's balls!  I can't believe my scry! (Yes, I did say that and, no, he doesn't care if you refer to his testicles.  He's Bocob the Uncaring.  To acknowledge that I've slighted him would show some degree of care and that would shift his entire Godly Portfolio!)"


----------



## the Jester (Aug 7, 2004)

Those of you who made your Spot checks can faintly see what look like fingertips pressing at the egg from within.  Cracks start to form on the egg's exterior and more of the syrupy fluid spills from them.  Great Jaw stops and shakes his head, rumbles, and starts licking the fluid up.

*Outside:*

The scudding clouds have covered the entire sky in only moments, and the land has grown dim.  Strange flickering silver lights dance in the clouds, leaping from one to another.  The temperature drops, quickly and severely, and suddenly it seems cold enough to snow.  You can see your breath.  Suddenly there's a muffled noise from the sky and a flash of pale red radiance.

Make Spot checks, DC 15.

*Inside the cave:*

The dinosaur seems to have lost interest in the egg as anything but a source of delicious candy-like syrup.  He gurgles contentedly as Lester, too, finds himself enjoying a taste of delicious... _something._

Suddenly a piece of the egg falls away as a gangly, slimy arm pushes through.  It's hard to make out much of its appearance, since it's covered in goop; but it has long fingers and seems to be colored a weird purple.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 8, 2004)

*Lester Lends a Helping Hand*

Inside the cave . . . 

Lester flaps his rainbow-feathered wings with instinctive joy as he see the purple fingers reach out of the egg.  The goo he has smeared through his afro gives makes his head and hair look strangely like and exclamation point.  He reaches forward and grabs the slimy hand.  Smiling, he begins to lift whatever the hand belongs to out of the yummy goo.

Outside the cave . . . 

(***OoC:  Orbius Spot = 17 + 19 = 36***)

Orbius moves one eye away from the Projected Scry and looks above to the cloudy sky.  Shivering, his vast intellect struggles to understand the meaning of what is transpiring around them. _ What could this sudden change in the weather mean???, he thinks._

(***OoC:  Knowledge Religion Check = 14 + 30 = 44, or Knowledge Arcana = 5 + 30 = 35***)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 8, 2004)

Jeremy continues to watch the hatching. By now he is less afraid and more curious about just what is in the egg. As the arm appears he floats closer to get a better view of the strange creature coming out.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2004)

Kaerick shifts uncomfortably in the fast changing weather, the hairs on his neck prickling.









*OOC:*


spot check roll 18 + 18; can we say sorta was gonna happen anyway it rolled


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 9, 2004)

[OOC - failed spot check again]

Big Yin is too busy staring at the projected scry to notice much. He grips hsi greataxe in both hands, shivering at the cold temparature.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 10, 2004)

Delga thinks for a minute and then steps back.

_I'm not quite as confident as Lester there that anything Chaotic is necessarily going to be good, best be on guard!_

HE watches intently, wondering what those purple fingers are attached too...


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 12, 2004)

*Chaos Thingy . . . I am your father!*

As Lester pulls on the purple hand he is overcome with feelings of parental bliss.

_I remember what it was like to be new to the world, he thinks.  Well, actually I don't, . . . but that doesn't matter.  I will raise him as a son of my own . . . or daughter, or . . . whatever the heck this thing is!_

***Ooc - Jester, update!!!***


----------



## the Jester (Aug 12, 2004)

***OOC: AARGH!!!



			
				Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> ***Ooc - Jester, update!!!***




Honestly, two days in a row I've posted to this thread and checked back only to find my post eaten.   

All right, here we go *again...****


----------



## the Jester (Aug 12, 2004)

Outside in the chill, those of you who made your spot checks see crimson beams of radiance in the sky that form a perfect square.  For an instant the outline seems to show through to _somewhere else,_ and then it's gone- but something vaguely humanoid is falling from where it was...

...then, in a flash, a _dimension door_ opens beneath it and it vanishes through it.

Inside the cave, Lester pulls the figure from the egg.  Covered in goo, it unfolds itself like a jack in the box, revealing a frog-like body of purple with brilliant emerald striations.  Its head resembles some weird humanoid's- not human, not goblinoid, something different- and it sports bright red and orange feathered wings from its back.

As it stumbles from the egg, it makes a weird mewling noise.  

The earth shakes, slightly at first.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 12, 2004)

_What on earth is that thing?  Doesn't look like anything I have ever seen before!  Definitely a scion of chaos.  Amphibian, avian and humanoid!_

He stands where he is, ready to respond if the creature turns hostile, but watching interestedly at how it reacts to Lester.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 12, 2004)

Not quite sure what is going on here, Giovanni moves back toward the exit and casts True Seeing on himself and scans the cave, starting with the recently hatched creature.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 16, 2004)

*Lester Gives Chaos a Hug*

As the strange purple creature emerges from the goo, Lester finds himself fascinated by its wings.

_They look just like mine, thinks Lester, only his aren't rainbow colored.  Well, we can fix that!_

He moves forward and embraces this strange creature and softly mutters calming words to it.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jeremy studies the creature.

_Interesting creature. It's like a hodge-podge of traits all thrown together. I wonder if it's one of those slaad things I've heard about. Whatever it is it's sure got Lester excited about it._


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 18, 2004)

*Outside the Cave . . .*

"Anyone see that following figure in the sky?," asks Orbius.  "And you, our Feral outdoorsman . . . any thoughts on this change in weather?"

Orbius pauses and waits for someone to speak. . . 

"Well, say something.  I may be generally more aware of what is going on around me, but I can't catch everything!"


----------



## the Jester (Aug 18, 2004)

As Giovanni studies the thing with true sight his head bursts with sudden pain.  The raw chaos swirling around it is mindbending and nearly overwhelming.  Make a Will save, Giovanni.

Lester embraces the strange figure.  Lester, roll 3d10 and tell me the results individually in order.

Outside, anyone who makes a Spot check DC 15 notices another _dimension door_ open about midway up the mountain's side.  A more-or-less humanoid form steps out of it, looking towards you from its position several hundred yards away.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2004)

Kaerick growls slightly, his hands clenching and unclenching reflexively.  Sniffing and noting the change in the weather he watches the figure midway up the mountain with unease.

[Spot check, 6+18 = 24. Surival check roll 16 +18 = 34, what does that net me?]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 18, 2004)

(Will Save: *16* = Roll 4 + 12)


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 18, 2004)

*Hugging Chaos*

(***OoC - Jester, don't forget that Lester has Foresight on.  Please alert me if it goes off so that I can take it into account for future posts.  That aside, Lester rolls  9, 7, 8 ***)

Lester smiles and makes eye contact with the creature and shouts, "This is Cydra, and you are near the Temple of Elemental Good, our humble home.  I tell you what, N'Rat's kiddo, its a scary world but you won't have to go at it alone.  From here on out, it won't be so bad.  You've got someone to look after you, . . . just call me Dad!"

Lester scans the room and gives everyone a big smile.  He begins to lead the creature out of the cave and urges others to follow.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 19, 2004)

Hang on a sec, Lester.  Roll a d4.  

_Foresight_ does not go off.

Giovanni takes four points of wis damage as he beholds the incomprehensible befuddling chaotic entity before him and realizes its mind shattering power and utter unpredictability.

Kaerick can see that the fellow coming up the hill is made out of metal.  Strange energies seem to crackle within it, and it is obviously well-articulated.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2004)

Keyth seems enthralled by the events going on within the mountain through Orbius' scry and does not notice the figures approaching.

(Spot roll 8+1=9)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 20, 2004)

Jeremy continues to watch.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 20, 2004)

Delga watches as lester hugs the creature

_Hope that it isn't infectuous or he could be in trouble!  As would Great Jaw after eating that liquid it grew in.  Better watch them in case I am needed!_


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 21, 2004)

*Rollin' for Chaos . . .*

(***OoC - Lester rolls a 1 on his d4 ***)

*Outside the Cave* - 

Orbius glances at the metallic creature coming up the hill and redirects his divinations (including the Mobile Scry) to get a better look at it.  He quickly casts Detect Law and he readies his most potent divination - Analyze Enemy - if he detects this creature as being Lawful.

(***OoC - Save DC for Analyze Enemy is a Will save DC 30.  Orbius is able to overcome the dreadfully inadequate range of this 9th Level Spell [Short] by casting it thru the Mobile Scry  )


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

Kaerick's lips split into a snarl at the unnatural mechanical creature climbing the hill.  Looking to Orbius his voice rakes darkly, "wizard, of what sort is that creature?" _Whatever it is, I do not trust it's arrival as coincidence._


----------



## the Jester (Aug 23, 2004)

Outside the cave, Orbius casts his _detect law,_ but the metal creature steps through another _dimension door,_ appearing only about 40' from the spot on the mountainside where the pcs who are still outside are.  It is indeed metallic, with clockwork limbs and strange hints of moving metal inside it.  

Orbius detects law in the area.

Anyone outside who has it can make a Knowledge (the planes) check.

Inside the cave, Lester feels a funny surge through him.  He recognizes it as the touch of Chaos.  The rest of you see him flare with pink and orange light for an instant.  The gangly creature that he's trying to lead outside comes to a halt and seems to be muttering to itself.

***OOC: Lester now dies at -20 instead of -10.***


----------



## JDragon (Aug 23, 2004)

After scanning the room Giovanni, goes glossy eyed for a second and then shakes his head.  "Something is not right here."

He then dismisses his spell and trys not to look directly at the creature from the egg.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 23, 2004)

*Friends of Chaos vs. Law-Bot:  Rd 1!*

Outside the cave . . . 

(OoC - Orbius' Know. Planes = 30 + 9 = 39***)

"My dear Ranger, we are dealing with a dezien of pure Law," states Orbius.  "Surely it has come for the Hatchling.  Ready yourselves for combat, as I do not think diplomacy can smooth this one over!"

With those words, Orbius makes a 30 ft move straight up with the Airsword and quickly casts *Dimensional Anchor * on the Law-Bot.

_Lester, he intones telepathically, alert your friends in the cave that we have a situation that will make the use of force necessary.  A Clockwork Construct has just arrived and is looking for your "son"._

(***OoC - I don't think Dim Anchor has a save, however if it does the DC is 23.  If Spell Penetration is needed, I roll a 15 + 21 = 36***)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2004)

(Keyth's Know: Planes check, 18+22=40, Init roll of 10+10=20)

Keyth sighs...he figured that by associating with the likes of Orbius Visionary. he would in turn run into the receiving end of the forces of law.  Even though he was prepared for this, he didn't figure it would happen so quickly...  Regaining his composure, he kicks his steed up into the sky.  Noticing Orbius' spell, his mind races through his own repertoire of spells, finding just the perfect one, and then incants it.

_This should work nicely, and demonstrate my skills as a dimensionalist to Orbius!  I just hope it works..._

(OOC-Fly up 120' on mount, If Keyth goes first, or if Orbius moves first and fails his Dim Anchor spell, Keyth will cast Lower Resistance, otherwise Keyth casts _Bend Path_, max diameter available without letting the thing fall off or be blocked by something, Will Save DC 19 required, Spell Pen. roll of 12+15=27.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 24, 2004)

[OOC - I'm really sorry guys, but real life is interfering too much at the moment. I'm going to have to drop out of this game, because I don't think I can keep up to date with it. Job searching is getting a bit too urgent. Apologies again. If someone wants to take Big Yin as an NPC for the upcoming fight, he'll just charge'n'rage at the clockwork thing, screaming incomprehensible bear curses at it. ]


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 24, 2004)

*Hands off my Chaos Baby!*

Inside the Cave . . .

Lester stops and looks at the Hatchling and a look of concern comes over his face when Orbius tells him about the Law-Bot outside.  He immediately casts Stoneskins on his newest friend and then follows with a quickened Earthen Arm.  His new stone arm drops to his side, ready to grab the Sword of the Elements and defend them.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

Jeremy continues to watch as a look of concern appears on Lester and he begins casting spells. Finally he decides to speak.

"What's wrong, is something dangerous around?"


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 25, 2004)

*Lester explains it all*

Lester looks at the ghost in front of him and offers a quick explaination as he waits for the Hatchling to decide what it will do.

"Ah, if it were all only as simple as my friend, Dexter.  But, instead, what we have here is a real perplexer.  You see, some people think that everyone should do things the same way, even if its their freedom that they have to pay.  Others know that, try as they might, change will always come.  And, if it didn't, well what would be the fun?  Well, right now, we've got a clash of Ethics, if you will.  Orbius has just told me that a large construct of Law is coming up the hill.  He's coming for our newly hatch friend, you will soon see.  But if he wants a piece of him, then Law-Bot wants a piece of me!!!"

Looking over at Giovanni, Lester says:

"Uh, Giovanni, are you OK?  Why is it that you must look the other way?  Whatever you are feeling, please don't delay!  Cast some magics since we've got a fight on our way!"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

"Something's coming to kill this poor little creature? That's not very nice. I think this construct needs a taste of vengence."

Jeremy looks around but fails to see his favorite magical rock.

"Oh wait, I left it on the mountainside with those dead bleakist guys. I guess I need to make a new one."

Jeremy floats out of the cave and looks around for a proper-sized rock to use as vengeance. As he leaves the cave he glances over to the creature that just arrived.

"A construct. I hate constructs. They're immune to all my coolest new powers."


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 25, 2004)

"A construct of Law?  This poor baby.  A child of N'Rat it may be, but it is an innocent!"

With that his Dire Bear size grows even larger as does that of Great Jaw as his two dogs.  His claws then glow briefly.

OOC:  Cast Animal Growth and himsel, Great Jaw, Andira and Bruno

Stats for Delga in increased Dire Bear size
Size Huge
Str 39, Dex 11, Con 23
AC 23
HP 134
Attack Claw +24 dmg 2d6 +15
Full Attack 2 Claws +24 dmg 2d6 +15, Bite +17 dmg 2d10 +9
Improved Grab
DR 10/Magic, +4 on saves, DR10/Adamantine (stoneskin)

Great Jaw increased stats
Gargantuan Animal
Hit Dice: 10d8+70 (115 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 20 (–4 size, +2 Dex, +12 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +7/+19
Attack: Talons +16 (7 BAB +10 Str +1 magic fang -2 size) melee (3d10+6)
Full Attack: Talons +16 melee (3d10+10) and 2 foreclaws +10 melee (1d6+6) and bite +10 melee (2d8+2)
Space/Reach: 20 ft./20 ft.
Special Attacks: Pounce
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, evasion, Link, Share spells, DR 10/Magic
Saves: Fort +21, Ref +13, Will +9
Abilities: Str 30, Dex 16, Con 25, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
Skills: Hide +5, Jump +27, Listen +12, Spot +12, Survival +12
Feats: Run, Toughness, Track, Improved natural Attack


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

OOC:
I posted in the ooc thread but just in case nobody actually looks at that anymore.
I'm going to be out of town from tomorrow to September 5th. I'm not sure if I'll have computer access but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 26, 2004)

Giovanni trys to shake of the effects of the chaos and then moves to the entrance of the cave.  Once he is sight of all his apparent allies he will cast Prayer.  "Let the Chaos of Carella help you against this creature of Law!"


----------



## the Jester (Aug 27, 2004)

**OOC: Everyone go ahead and roll for initiative.**

**OOC: Orbius- _dimensional anchor_ is a ray, roll a touch attack.**

Inside the cave, the strange creature lets out a weird croak and vanishes.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 27, 2004)

ooc Initiative roll: 13 

Delga is only momentarily distracted by the dissapearnce of the creature

_Good, at least it is out of the line of fire._

He then starts casting, bringing an ally to him from nature, one of the great elementals that reside within caves.

ooc Casts Summon nature's ally VII to call a Greater Earth Elemental, (+4 to Str and con from Augment summoning)


----------



## JDragon (Aug 27, 2004)

OOC - Initiative: 8 (roll 7 +1 Dex)

Giovanni waits untill he has seen the creature and if the more powerful casters seem to be able to hurt it. Keeping an eye out for anyone hurt.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2004)

[initiative roll 13 +3 =16]

Kaerick looks around quickly for a place to conceal himself, perhaps to spring on the creature unaware.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 29, 2004)

*Let's get it on!!!*

***OoC - Orbius rolls an *initiative of 18 +4 +4 = 26*.  Roll to hit with *Dim Anchor =  16 + 12 = 28 * (touch).  Again, *Spell Pen if needed is 15 +21 = 36*.  If he does this before iniative, then his next spell is Spell Turning and he tries to distract the Law-Bot to give Ferrix time to hide. BTW, Law-Bot should understand him due to Orbius' Perm. Tounges.  (*Diplomacy is +4*, if you need to roll for me.)***

"You shall not enter the cave Construct of Law!", booms Oribus.  "You are on Temple of Elemental Good property and this is a very poor show of manners on your part.  Your quarry is now a full member of the temple, . . . and subject to our laws now.  Move closer, and I fear I will have to Deconstruct you!"

Meanwhile, Lester looks around and racks his chaotic brain for an explaination as to where his new son went.  Then, he charges out of the cave, sword in hand and prepares to go head on with the Law-Bot.

***OoC - *Iniative is 19 + 1 = 20*.  First, *Spellcraft check 9 + 24 = 33 * to discern where the Hatchling went.  Then, Lester takes a full move to engage the Law-Bot.***


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 3, 2004)

*Jester, where are you?*

***OoC - Jester, I think that we are all waiting for you to post.  What is the hold up?***


----------



## the Jester (Sep 4, 2004)

**OOC: Sorry for the delay, everyone!  I'm dogsitting and it takes a _huge_ chunk out of every day.**

**OOC: Okay, the initiative sequence at this point is:

26 Orbius
20 Lester
20 Keyth
18 The bad guy
16 Kaerick
13 Delga 
12 Jeremy
8 Giovanni**

Orbius casts his _dimensional anchor_ and the ray shoots out and strikes the law creature square in the chest.  A crackle of energy seems to surround the creature.  Keyth's _bend path_ doesn't seem to take hold, however.  Lester emerges from the cave, sword in hand, just in time to see the creature blur, vanish and reappear, moving much more quickly, just before him at the mouth of the cave.

**OOC: Anyone who sees this and makes a Spellcraft check (DC 24) realizes 



Spoiler



that the law-bot used a _time stop_ effect.


**

"Stand aside, law-breaker," the creature states flatly.

**OOC: As the creature's position has changed drastically, does Kaerick want to change his action?**

Delga and his companions swell to great size as nature's power fills them to the brim, even as Carella's blessing rolls out onto the party- and, unexpectedly, the enemy as well.

**OOC: Roll spell penetration to see if you whammy the bad guy.**


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 4, 2004)

*Why can't we all just get along?*

***OoC - Did we start a new round?  If so, here are my moves. . . .***

Orbius fires off a Force Cage (the kind with bars, not solid) around the Law-Bot, attempting to use his Mastery of Shaping to make it fit as snuggly as possible.  He then quickly scans his surrondings, using his permanent See Invisibility and Arcane Sight to try to spot the Hatchling.

***OoC - Oribus Spot check = 9 + 21 = 29***

Lester moves in and channels some Mystical Aspects of Malford to boost his resistances.  He addresses his adversary in a stern voice.

"Listen, pal, this is the Temple of Elemental *Good* and you are under my sky.  And rest assured, what ever your laws are, here they don't apply.  Now you've broken our laws and for that you deserve a smack.  However, in the interest of fairness, I forgive you from the consequences of your hostile act.  I don't know why you Lawful guys need to attack a peaceful temple and create strife.  Our folks are peaceful, and just want a less structured way of life.  Leave now, . . . that's right, go on home.  And if you see my Son, leave him alone!"

***OoC - Lester activates his Divine Grace like ability (free action - Mysticism Domain power).  *His diplomacy roll is 11 + 8 = 19*, if it matters . . .   ***


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 4, 2004)

Kaerick will disregard his concealing himself and prepare to charge and pounce on the creature should an opportunity present itself once the three-armed bandit (Lester) finishes haggling with the law-bot.


----------



## JDragon (Sep 4, 2004)

Giovanni will move out of the way of the melee combatants and casters, where he can keep an eye on those fighting the law-bot. 

He is keeping an eye out for anyone getting hurt in the battle.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 5, 2004)

Keyth, seeing Orbius' superior strategy decides to wait it out this round, to see how the construct of law reacts.

(OOC-Did Keyth's knowledge check about the thing net him any clues to what it is/what it can do?)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 6, 2004)

OOC: I'm back.
Initiative 12

Jeremy picks a stone that looks to be around 300lbs and casts greater magic weapon on it.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2004)

Keyth realizes that the creature is 



Spoiler



a powerful type of inevitable called a _quarut._  They guard the fabric of time and space itself, and as such can shape it to their cause to a limited extent.  They are very powerful and difficult to destroy.



Orbius casts his _forcecage_ in a tight sheath around the creature, hoping to contain it, while Lester attempts to reason with it.  But it rapidly becomes apparent that the thing is not listening to reason as it _dimension doors_ out of sight.  Grimacing, Orbius casts his eyes about desperately for the hatchling, but to no avail.

**OOC: If anyone outside with an intiative after the bad guy’s wants to change their action, go ahead.**

Inside the cave, Jeremy has brought the blessings of Dexter on his boulder when suddenly a strange creature steps out of a _dimension door_ before you and glances around.  It looks like a humanoid made out of metal plates and clockwork gears, and you can see hourglasses and timepieces within it.  Its gaze falls upon you.

**OOC: I'm going to let Jeremy have cast his _greater magic weapon_ last round.  What are you doing now?**


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 8, 2004)

OOC: Didn't the machine have a dimensional anchor on it?

"Aah! It's the monster! get away from me!"

Jeremy is startled by the appearance of the construct and instinctively puts his hands out in front of him. His ethereal hands don't have any effect on the monster but the power lying within them does, the recently blessed boulder launches itself off the ground and towards the construct while Jeremy flings himself down into the ground. His face peaks out of the mountainside as he watches the construct.

OOC:
Standard action to attack with the boulder using violent thrust telekinesis.
Move action to move away from the creature and into the ground, getting 9/10th's cover.

Attack roll 4+13=17
Possible damage 38+2=40


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> OOC: Didn't the machine have a dimensional anchor on it?




**OOC: Sure did. **

Your attack misses the dangerous-looking creature.  You sink into the ground to try to protect yourself.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 9, 2004)

Watching the creature Delga directs his summoned Greater elemental to attack the creature, moving in behind it to attack as well.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

Kaerick rushes into the cave ready to spring at the creature.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 10, 2004)

_Hrm, out of my current spells I imagine few of them are able to help versus this creature-and I'm not so sure about Lester's plans of simply subduing it will work either...What kind of a mess have I gotetn myself into?_  The dimensionalist thinks as he looks at the shimmering remnants of the inevitable's spell.

Keyth waits to see what Orbius does, following his lead.  If the other wizard goes into the cave, he follow on his phantom steed to the best of his ability.

(OOC-I'll follow where Orbius goes, and if I have a chance to cast a spell on the thing, I'll cast Lower Resistance, SR check roll of 8+15+6=29)


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 10, 2004)

*Follow that thing!*

Orbius manuvers himself into position to hit everyone with a Mass Mirror Image on the party, including animal companions and summoned creatures.  From his flying position above the party, he appears to simply point at each person and the images pop up.

(***OoC - *Everyone gets 2 + 6 = 8 mirror images*).

"Some of us need to go into the cave and destroy the Law-Bot.  I will wait back here, along with anyone else who chooses to say, in case either the Hatchling or Law-Bot reappear.  Keyth, would you happen to have another Dimensional Anchor spell, would you?"

Lester gets his images and then charges into the cave with Kaerick.  Once he sees the Law-Bot, he will manuver into attack postion and cast a quickend Flame Strike on it.

"Hey, Law-Bot, get back here!  I told you to leave my temple, didn't I make that clear?"

(***OoC - Spell Pen = 16 + 19 = 35.  Spell DC = 28, Damage = 50 pts of 1/2 fire-divine damage.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 11, 2004)

Keyth nods dumbly, and then flies into the cave on his phantom steed, aiming a Dimensional Anchor on the law-creature.

(OOC ignore my previous action, if Keyth can reach the creature in a single move action, he'll cast Dim Anchor instead, roll of 8+6=14, spell pen of 12+15=27)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 11, 2004)

Jeremy looks around and suddenly sees other ghostly faces peering out of the mountainside at him.

"AAAHHH!!! GHOSTS!... Oh wait, that's me. Nevermind."

Jeremy sheepishly returns his attention back to the battle.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 14, 2004)

Most of you rush into the cave.  Only a few of you can do more than reach the creature.  Lester manages to blast the law-bot with his _quickened flame strike._  Flames roar around the creature.  BOOOM!!!  It swivels its head to look at the Angel of Adventure as it staggers, smoking and partially molten, and Keyth, moving at incredible speed on his _phantom steed_, fires his anchor, but it doesn't seem to take hold on the creature this time.

The inevitable turns to face the onslaught of adventurers pouring in at it.  It glares towards the approaching Kaerick.  

**OOC: Kaerick, make a Will save.  Delga, you can roll attacks for your elemental and yourself- the elemental can get a full attack in due to its reach, but you'll need to move in to attack the inevitable.**

**OOC Edit: And the dinosaur, I suppose...**


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 14, 2004)

The elemental reaches out, its immense arms  seeking to pound the construct  (ooc to hit roll attack 1= 40 (+2= 42, forgot the Augmented summoning effect!), to hit roll attack2 = 38, (+2 from augmented summoning = 40)dmg if it hits Attack 1= 23, Attack 2 = 31

Delga moves up to attack, his Dire Bear form (umm, the Dire Bear has 15' reach as well!  But here goes for a normal attack)  swiping out with his claws, trying to smash the creature in front of him.(OOC attack roll = 42, dmg = 22, attack roll claw 2 = 28 , dmg if hit 22 ), and then tries to bite the creature before him (ooc attack roll =18 Miss (roll of 1))

ooc As yet Delga hasn't ordered great Jaw to attack, he wants to see if the construct can be damaged beforee risking his friend!

OOC stats for Greater Earth Elemental

	Huge Elemental (Earth, Extraplanar)

Hit Dice:	21d8+147 (241 hp)
Initiative:	-1
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	20 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +13 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 20

Base Attack/Grapple:	+17/+35
Attack:	Slam +25 melee (2d10+12)
Full Attack:	2 slams +25 melee (2d10+12) 2
Space/Reach:	15 ft./15 ft.
Special Attacks:	Earth mastery, push

Special Qualities:	Damage reduction 10/-, earth glide, darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits

Saves:	Fort +17, Ref +6, Will +9
Abilities:	Str 35, Dex 8, Con 25, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 11
Skills:	Listen +14, Spot +14

Feats:	Alertness, Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Power Attack 

Environment:	Elemental Plane of Earth 

Organization:	Solitary
Challenge Rating:	9
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Usually neutral
Advancement:	22-23 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment:	-


----------



## the Jester (Sep 14, 2004)

**OOC: 







			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> (umm, the Dire Bear has 15' reach as well!  But here goes for a normal attack)




Oops, my bad!  Make that a full attack if you like.**


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 15, 2004)

*Bump*

bump


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2004)

Kaerick's will save: 16+6=22


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 16, 2004)

Keyth looks annoyed at his spell's inability to affect the construct, and attempts to buff his party members instead.

(OOC-Not sure where we are in the initiative count right now, but Keyth will cast Haste on his comrades and their cohorts/companions on his next action)


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 17, 2004)

*Imprisioned by Chaos . . .*

(OoC - Whenever this in my iniative, and if not possible due to others actions,  I cast another Pass Thru Earth and Stone on Lester.)

Uh-oh, thinks Lester.  This is gettin' serious!

He steps forward and casts IMPRISIONMENT on the Law-Bot.  Lester's body seems to tense and contort in pain when he discharges his spell and he looks a bit fatigued.

(OoC - Casting on the Defensive check = 6 + 35 = 41.  Nonleath Damage from Elemental Spell backlash = 33 - 7 =  26.  Touch attack = 14 + 15 = 29.  *Save DC = 30 - Will save for Law-Bot.)*

Outside, Orbius casts Locate Creature and attempts to finds Lester's Hatchling.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 17, 2004)

Kaerick feels something pressing at his mind, but roars and throws off its influence.

The great elemental pounds the inevitable.  _BOOM!  BOOM!_  Bits of metal and other strange materials spray out from the law-bot's innards.  Delga's first blow strikes home as well, and the construct begins to smoke.

**OOC: it is now Kaerick's turn- need an action from him, presumably 'charge'?   Then Delga, then Jeremy, then Giovanni; then Orbius will cast _locate creature_ and Lester _imprisonment_, and Keyth his _haste._

Edit- also, Grim Jaw could have attacked in the last round; if you want to go ahead and roll for that...**


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 17, 2004)

Kaerick charges the creature, pouncing upon it, both claws tearing at the creature.

Attack 2 Claws +20/+20: 40 & 34 Rolls:20 and 14; Potential Crit 1st Claw +20: +29, Confirmation Roll: 9; Damage =  11, 9 and potential crit damage 10


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 18, 2004)

OOC: Time till next use of Telekinesis, 4 rounds. Yet more proof that my dice hate me.

Jeremy can tell that he won't be much use in this battle. His attacks were powerful against living creatures but utterly useless against constructs. So he leaves the fighting to the fighters and instead leaves the cave looking for the strange creature that just hatched.

OOC:
Moving out of the cave and keeping an eye out on the area.
Spot check 20+13=33


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 19, 2004)

Previous round:  As bits of Law bot shoot off, Delga indicates to grim Jaw to strike as well.  Who wades in with glee, smashing out with his talons, claws and Jaw. (ooc: Talons (To hit = 30 dmg 34 foreclaw1 to hit 27 dmg 10; Foreclaw2 To hit 28 dmg 9; Bite To hit 25 , http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Delga#126865.)

The elemental's great fists hammer down again, it sems to be almost grinning as it pounds away at the law-bot (ooc: Attack1 To hit = 37, dmg 20; attack 2 To hit = 29, dmg = 19) 

Seeing  his friend and summoned elemental mixing it up, Delga uses the strength of his great bear form to continue to inflict further damage to the construct, once again hitting out with his magically enhanced claws and bite
(ooc First claw:  To hit = 36; dmg 25; Second Claw: To hit = 30 Dmg = 20; Bite:To hit=33 dmg = 18  )


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 20, 2004)

*The Angel of Adventure Approves!!!*

As Lester charges in, flanked by his new friends and their various monster, Lester stops for a moment and watches them work.  He smiles broadly as he see Kaerick and Delga et. al rips mercilessly into the Law-Bot.

_Man, thinks the "L", these guys are good!  How long have I had my School of Adventure open?  These are the first impressive adventurers I've seen in these parts for quite awhile.  No fear, plus the ability to kill butts!  I've got to get them to be my first graduates!_

Lester keeps moving forward to engage the Law-Bot.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 20, 2004)

Kaerick rushes forward even as Delga and his dinosaur and elemental begin tearing the thing to pieces.  With a snarling yell he smashes into it and rips its head off its body. 

The thing falls smoking to the ground.

Jeremy sees no sign of the hatchling.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 20, 2004)

Looking at the smoking entrails of the Law Bot Delga backs off, together with Great Jaw.  he lets the elemental carry on stomping bits into the ground until it is obvious it is not going to repair itself and stand up again.

Delga looks around, happy to see that no one has been hurt.  Wondering what has happened to the hatchling.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 20, 2004)

Keyth feels a mixture of emotions pass through him as the construct dies.  _That creature was a Quarat, one of the more powerful forces of law and it was defeated quite easily.  These...adventurers are quite impressive, it seems-it's such a shame I wasn't able to be more effective in this combat._

The dimensionalist turns his head towards Orbius for advice, "What do we do now?"  He asks.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 21, 2004)

*What to do next . . .*

"Nice work by all," states Orbius.  "Now, Keyth, you asked what we should do next?  FIND THE HATCHLING BEFORE IT DRAWS ANYMORE ATTENTION FROM THE FORCES OF LAW!!!"

Those familiar with Divination magicks notice Orbius cast a Detect Creature spell.

Meanwhile, Lester seems distracted as he smashes up the remains of the Law-Bot with the help of Delga's elemental.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 26, 2004)

Orbius' _locate creature_ spell fails to reveal the creature's location.  

**OOC: Orbius, make a Spellcraft check.  Also, everyone make a Listen check.**


----------



## JDragon (Sep 26, 2004)

[Listen 18 = Roll 17 + 1 Wis]

Once the creature falls, Giovanni moves around the group to see if anyone was hurt.

"Is everyone ok?"


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 27, 2004)

*Where'd he go?*

Orbius stills his mind as soon as his Locate Creature fails.  His senses ring with Piercing Clarity and he reaches out with all of them to find the Hatchling.

(OoC - Listen = 9 + 19 + 3 = 31.  Orbius' spellcraft check - 
4 + 30 = 34. Orbius will telepathically contact Lester if he can find the Hatchling.)

Meanwhile, . . .

Lester continues to chat with Delga's Earth Elemental . . . this time about its knowledge of rare metals.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 27, 2004)

ooc:Listen Check = 24.  Angel, if you're talking to the elemental, you need to be snappy, he is only around for 13 rounds.

Dega continues looking around for the hatchling, and keeps half an ear on the conversation between Lester and the elemental.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2004)

Kaerick listen roll 17+18=35


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 27, 2004)

Lester turns towards Delga, momentarily interrupted from his talk with the Elemental, and says:

"Elemental Earth is always under us and therefore always near.  When Krunch-Krunch is gone I can still talk with that stone and I'm sure he'll still hear.  Say, my stout Druid, I'm happy to see that you are choosing to assist me and not just sitting on the fence.   For the War of Ethics may be about more than NOTHING, I say forever more and forever hence!"

With that, he goes back to talking with Krunch-Krunch the Elemental.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 28, 2004)

"I'm afraid I'm woefully unprepared for tracking down anything right now with my current spells."  Keyth declares.  He doesn't worry too much though, for he knows that Orbius is known as a powerful diviner and should be able to find the creature...whatever it was...rather efficiently without his help.

(OOC-Again, will fail a listen check unless I roll a 20 I imagine so I won't bother)


----------



## the Jester (Sep 28, 2004)

Orbius frowns as his divinations fail to make any contact with the hatchling.  He realizes that certain highly magical and powerful entities have natural protections against such magicks- and in the few moments the hatchling was before you, your divinations slid off it like oil off of water.  Even your _foresight_ gave no warning about it.

Everyone who makes DC 12 on their Listen check suddenly hears a warbling, singing voice coming from outside the cave.  

***OOC: Anyone who speaks Draconic (and made their Listen check with a 17 or better) can catch bits of the verse: 



Spoiler



"...let the day _cooo-ome_/When the agents of Chaos/Will eat the _pluuuu-um_/And vanish without a trace..."


***


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 28, 2004)

"Hmm, is that singing I hear?  What on earth does it mean?"

Turning to Lester he grins " I didn't help out of conviction whether Law or Chaos is correct.  I care not which prevails, as long as the general good is served.  I helped because an innocent was being attacked for no reason other than its existence, an evil act regardless of Law or Chaos!"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Well it was pretty fun for the short time I could join you, but I'm afraid the ghost can haunt you no more. College does not allow much time for a social life.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 29, 2004)

*For Goodness sake . . .*

Lester turns to Delga and smiles.

"If there were only more like you, good druid, our lands would be a better place.  Forget Good and we'll vanish without a trace.  Say, that bird friend of yours is lookin' mighty fine.  And, say, . . . are you the adventurin' kind?."

Meanwhile, . . .

Orbius moves over to the warbling voice, motioning for Keyth to follow, and then moves back to slap a Tounges spell on him.

"Now, come with me but make no sudden moves.  For now, . . . we should only try to communicate and observe."

Looking towards the voice, Orbius inquires:

"Welcome to the mountains of Dorhaus my young friend.  That is a lovely song you are singing.  Perhaps we could see you and make a more formal acquaintence?"

(***OoC - Diplomacy Roll for Orbius - 17 + 4 = 21.  Tounges spell will last Keyth 210 minutes.***)


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 29, 2004)

Delga scratches his head and looks questioningly at Lester

"Bird friend?  Great Jaw is a wonderful example of a mighty, carnivorous dinosaur.  Some strange people think that dinosaurs and birds are related, but then they also seem to think that people are related to apes!"

He laughs

"Well, no accounting for some people.  But as for adventuring- I have on occassion left the forest to protect it, and will do so again if necessary for the Forest or The Forgotten King (may his memory come to the fore again).  Why do you ask?"

ooc:  Heh, somehow doubt evolutionary theory would be a factor in fantasy studies- damn, imagine truing to sort out the evolutionary cycle and which were agical evolutionary cycles vs natural!


----------



## the Jester (Sep 29, 2004)

As Orbius moves out of the crack in the side of the mountain he sees an odd sight: a froglike creature that stands erect, with pale pink-white skin.  It wears a huge foppish hat and carries some king of cage holding broken bottles.

"Hello!" it croaks in Forinthian.  "I come for the show!"  Then it does a funny little dance and shakes its glass-cage, making a loud discordant sound.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 29, 2004)

*Haven't I seen you around . . . ?*

Orbius looks at Keyth, then back at the creature.  _My divinations are nearly useless against this creature, rheuminates Orbius.  I must know why it is here and what it is likely to do._

"Well, it is a show I am sure we will never forget, my colorful friend!  Why, Keyth here was just telling me how interesting your birth was to watch.  Orange smoke, strange weather, then BOOM!, here you are.  Tell, me Rattler of Glass, why would you leave such a comfy egg to visit our crazy world.  Did the Chaos Lord give you a sign?"

Inside the cave, Lester forgets all about Krunch-Krunch and puts his arm around Delga.  He pulls his head close so that he can whisper into Delga's ear.

"The Forgotten King will be remembered on this very day.  For you have shown us the true path on the Evolutionary way.  Now, what you said about adventuring is what I wanted to know.  Seriously consider enrolling in my new School of Adventure right now, don't be too slow.  But, wait and I'll you all about it after we catch up with the others.  And, hey, I'll have Kaerick and Giovanni in on it too if I have my druthers!"
Lester motions for Delga and the others to follow him outside.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 1, 2004)

The froglike thing cocks its head and gives out a wet burbling laugh.  "On no, 'twas not me that you saw hatch from the egg!"  It shakes its glass-cage and makes a loud belch, then takes a shuffling, dancing pair of steps.  "Oh no!  It was the First Aspect of the Bringer!"  The thing's throat inflates dramatically for a moment, turning a bright yellow color.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 1, 2004)

*Well, where did he go???*

"How interesting!," states Orbius as he glances at Keyth with a questioning look.  "Well, you may have not hatched from the egg, but perhaps you could help us find our friend that did come from that egg.  And, what about, . . . oh, forgive me for not making a proper introduction.  I am Orbius Visionary, Eye of Bocob and friend of Lester.  This here is my new friend Keyth.  Others will be on their way shortly, I'm sure.  Now, back to my questions . . . The First Aspect of the Bringer, you say.  How many aspects are there and what is their purpose on Cydra?"

(***OoC - Knowledge either Religion or Arcana roll -  15 +30 = 45.  Orbius is searching his mind for any info on The Bringer and his Aspects.)

Meanwhile, . . .

Lester comes out of the cave and looks curiously at the new creature in front of Orbius.

"Say, pal, don't I know you from a past mission of yore?  I thought I've seen you tastefully breaking things before.  Anyway, there was an orange winged creature here just a minute ago and I've adopted him as my son.  Can you help me find him, as we were just starting to have some fun?!?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 4, 2004)

"Thank you, Orbius."  Keyth responds as he receives the diviner's _tongues_ spell.  He's befuddled somewhat by the pink, frog-like creature, which he presumes to be a slaad, but isn't surprised considering the situation.  He does a slight bow as Orbius introduces him, but remains silent, trusting the diviner is a veteran dealing with these things.  The dimensionalist remains wary however, and should things go awry he prepares to cast Dismissal.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 4, 2004)

_Enroll in an Adventurer's school?  Hmm, intersting concept, and it may just help in protecting the forests and nature, seems there are more fools meddling with things they shouldn't every day! _

Still ruminating, Delga follows Lester outside, followed by Great Jaws; letting the earth Elemental fade away back to his home plane.

Seeing the creature outside he stops short.

_What is that thing?  Doesn't look natural to me!_


----------



## the Jester (Oct 5, 2004)

With a croaking laugh the creature addresses Lester in Forinthian.  "Of course we have met!  _Croak!_  I am Jibber!"  Again it shakes its glass-cage, making a discordant jangling sound.  Then it turns to the others, studying you one by one.  When it turns its attention to Delga, it almost ignores him, but it starts "ooh" and "ahh" -ing as it sees Great Jaws.

"It's a biggun!" the whitish-pink slaad-thing giggles.  It approaches the dinosaur, whose nostrils flare, and it starts scratching Great Jaws under the chin.  Startlingly, the dinosaur starts to croon, tilting its big head back to get more.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 5, 2004)

*Reasoning with Chaos*

"Jibber, I thought it was you!  I'm glad you're here because, without a bard who can tastefully break things, I just don't know what to do!  Hey, and its really cool that you are a bard because I certainly am not.  I know you have heard a lot of tales so perhaps humor me with a thought.  As I asked you before, have you seen my Hatchling son?  I just got to meet him and he left before we could have any fun."

Lester flashes his biggest smile ever and pure charisma seems to drip from every inch of his egg-goo covered body.

(***Ooc - Let's see if a 26 charisma can get Jibber to focus on the Hatchling - Diplomacy Roll = 19 + 8 = 27.)

Meanwhile, Orbius stares thoughtfully at Great Jaw and Jibber, observing their strange interaction.  He uses his current divinations, such as Arcane Eye, to see if there are any magical processes going on between them.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 6, 2004)

Delga watches as the strange creature pets Great Jaws.

_Never thought I'd see the day when somebody scratched him like a dog!  Still, no harm is done and he seems to be enjoying it._


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 8, 2004)

*Bumpin' for Adventure*

Bumpin for Adventure!!!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 10, 2004)

Jibber mumbles and snorts as he wanders slowly across the mountain side, glancing from side to side, looking perhaps for signs of the hatchling.  "Tsk, tsk," he says, "It seems that he has gone on his way.  I hope he finds the others!"

Blinking his huge eyes, the slaad does a strange, jerky dance, then giggles.  "There are eight of them, of course," he confides.  "When they eat each other they'll get bigger, and when the biggest one comes he'll tear his way out of his skin!  Then those other guys will see what's what or I'm not a dog!"

Jibber throws back his head and laughs heartily.  "Na'Rat's time is nigh!!!" he screams with remarkable volume.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 10, 2004)

*And when it tears out of its skin . . .*

Lester drops to one knee and begins to sob quietly, perhaps due to the loss of his son.  He puts an arm around Jibber's waist to hold himself up and to get a little bit of comfort from the bard.

Orbius, accustomed to such strange behaviour by now, continues his inquires with Jibber.

"Well, that is quite something N'rat has planned.  Tell me, Jibber, do you think we need to aid the Hatchling in its goal, or is it better to let nature, err . . . chaos, take its course?  Also, what do you think will happen when the final Hatchling rips out of its skin?  What do you suppose will be the result?  Oh, and do you plan on participating in these events, or do you merely want to be a spectator and record the happenings?"


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2004)

"Oh," Jibber grins, "it's inevitable.  _Croak!_  Whether the Bringer of Chaos overwhelms his enemies or not, he will still bring chaos."  Again the strange slaad shakes his glass-cage, and then he turns to Great Jaw and goggles at it.  "By Na'Rat!" he exclaims, "a dragon!!"


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 14, 2004)

*Our honored guest, Jibber!*

Lester sobs for another minute or so and then pulls himself together.  

Yes, he thinks, this all is inevitable.  Yet another potentially destructive force that I've helped bring into Cydra . . . well, at least its out to punish those Law pushing bastards! 

He gets up and motions for everyone to follow him back to the Temple of Elemental Good.

Orbius, as if he could read Lester's mind, immediately speaks up.

"Quite right!  This has been a harrowing day and I believe we could all use a tall flaggon of ale and a puff, or two, of pipe weed.  The events of this afternoon need our consideration before we proceed further.  And no, Jibber, Great Jaw is not a dragon.  He is, in fact, a dinosaur and I'm surprised that a bard as travelled as yourself hasn't seen one!  Anyway, back to the Temple for a beer!"


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 14, 2004)

Delga watches the conversation, not able to follow the words.  Lester;s strange behaviour takes him by surprise.

_Yeah, he has a reputation for random behaviour, but this?_  He steps closer to Great Jaw when the strange creature starts looking at him, unsure of its intentions.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 15, 2004)

"Beer!" Jibber seems to agree, and the bunch of you head back to the Temple of Elemental Good.  Jibber's attention does not seem to stay fixed for any period of time; he stomps and dances weird little jigs as he goes.  

As you descend, you cannot help but notice that the weather seems to have returned to normal in the space of a few short minutes.

(Unless anyone wants to do something else) you reach the ToEG uneventfully.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 15, 2004)

_What strange companions Orbius and Lester have._  Keyth muses as he watches the conversation go back and forth between the three.  _It may seem I am mixed into things way above my head, what, with the Bringers of Na'Rat and all-who knows where my destiny will take me._

The dimensionalist travels on his phantom horse to the ToEG, a look of awe showing upon his face as they approach it.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 15, 2004)

*Welcome to the Temple of Elemental Good!*

To facilitate their relocation, Orbius and Lester cast Fly on anyone who doesn't have a means of keeping up with them.  Then, they leap into the air (Lester with his rainbow-colored Angelic wings and Orbius with the Airsword) and ascend to a height of several hundred feet.  They fly above the mountains and eventually crest the ones which hide the enegmatic Temple of Elemental Good.

The sight is spectacular to anyone who has seen the ToEG in its previous incarnations.  However, to those unfamiliar with it, it is definately an interesting work in progress.  In the middle of a valley, now several hundred yards wide, stands a large circular rock and iron building, 3 stories high and going on five.  This is clearly the main temple area.  There is a small, ivory-colored dwelling on the northside of the complex, high atop a mountain, that is definately the Air Temple.  To the east lies a large burnt area with a bronze-colored building in the middle:  the Fire Temple.  To the West, a small man made lake and inconspicous cabin marks the Water Temple.  To the South, we see a large cave mouth with the elemental symbol of Earth carved above it.  Further South, our heroes can see about ten Earth Elementals of various sizes flattening out a section of the mountain, conceivably making way for new construction.  Last, but not least, in the South-Western area is a long hall, with a sign above it in Forinthian, that says:  School of Adventure.  Several warrior types, instructed by a scholarly looking fellow equipped with blueprints, appear to be adding an adjoining wing.

Followers of Elemental Good are scattered throughout the area, farming, building, worshipping, or just taking a nap in the afternoon sun.  Clearly, Lester is not a brutal task master, preferring to let everyone contribue at their own pace.

Lester lands them near the main temple area and whips out a shiny rod and produces a large, flamboyantly Splendid tent for his new friends.  Several followers run up to him, are hugged, and the others over hear him say:

"Go find Anvar, if you can.  I want our new friends to meet this fine man!  Also, don't be afraid of that Slaad over there, whose named Jibber, because he's cool.  Just don't count on a focused conversation with him unless you're a fool!"

Several pitchers of ale are produced, along with the requisite mugs, and the beer begins to flow.  After a large swallow, Orbius looks at them all and says:

"Welcome to the Temple of Elemental Good.  Now that we are all here, please fill us in on why you have all come here and let us see if we can find a way to help each other.  Please, tell us your stories . . . "


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 19, 2004)

*Bump You Up!*

Bump


----------



## the Jester (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey, we're back!


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 19, 2004)

"Well my friend, I'm not too sure why I am here.  I was merely investigating the strange going ons in my forest.  And found you and Lester.  lester seems to think I should check ut your school for adventurers, but that is not how I cast myself.  I protect my forest and my flock, both animal and human, in harmony for the good of all.  Still, I will see what this school of yours offers before I turn away.  Those of good intentions need to work together to defeat the rather over abundant supply of evil in the world!"


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 20, 2004)

*Important Life Lessons Never to be Repeated*

"Say true, Delga, for without some type of moral compass we shall be drawn into this absurd War of Ethics without thinking about who we are fighting with and what we are fighting for."

The Eye of Bocob looks into his ale and ponders what to say next.  He waits to see if Lester has anything to add, but he doesn't since he's too busy trying to get Jibber to sing them a rousing bar room ditty.


"Anyway, per the School of Adventure, Lester would probably want you to be an instructor.  He built the school to help others learn from his, uh . . . mistakes.  Oh, did I say mistakes?  I meant important life lessons that should never be repeated again!  So, if you are game, and you needn't decide now, I'm sure we can do a favor or two for you in return.  Perhaps you know of something that menaces your flock?"


----------



## the Jester (Oct 20, 2004)

While you chat, Lester's followers bring in a platter of breads, cheese and fruit.  Delga notes approvingly that the fruit seems to have come from a well-tended group of trees, properly cared for; they are hearty and robust.  Also, one of the cats in the place is rubbing itself against his legs.

The day has slipped to late afternoon, and soon it will be time to retire.  Lester's willingness to be hospitable is entirely obvious to the rest of you.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 20, 2004)

ooc:  How about it Jester?  Any particular menaces that I know about?

Absentmindedly Delga reaches down, scratching the cat behind its ear before reaching out to place it in his lap.

"Teach?  Never really thought of myself as a teacher.  This place is a good idea though, I'll stay for a while at least."


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 21, 2004)

*You're Hired!*

Lester turns his head back towards Delga and issues a howl of glee.

"Delga, I am so glad you've decided to join us.  A School of Adventure to train adventurers we can trust!  But, before you can teach, you must learn.  You must take us on an adventure so that we can see the powers that you've earned.  Sleep on it, rest, and tell me tomorrow.  And if you can't come up with some then I'll be overswept with sorrow."

Lester gets up and heads off to his bed in the main temple area and extends an offer for the others to join him.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 21, 2004)

***OOC: The entire continent of Dorhaus is badly damaged from a century of abuse at the hands of the archvillain Fuligin, and its still largely denuded of population.  You know of a powerful artifact called the Mantle of Gaea that one of Lester's old allies, a druid named Rinardo, once wore to help re-seed the plant life.  What little their is now is largely due to Rinardo and the Mantle.  

You know that Rinardo has been missing for years, and that the Autumn Council- a powerful group of druids concerned with the presence of outsiders on Cydra- has lately been very interested in getting back in touch with him.  Since Lester is an old friend of his, perhaps he might know where to find him.  If so, Delga could score _major_ druid special brownie points.***


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 21, 2004)

Delga watches as Lster goes off, and he follows bemused, wondering where they are going to stable the dinosaur, and find enough meat for him to eat!  Still, he has eaten recently so he should keep a while before needing more meat.

_An adventure?  Hmm, Rinaldo did much to fix the land, and restoration of the land would be a great outcome.  And Rinaldo and Lester were once companions.  Yes, they want an adventure, let the land benefit, let is find Rinaldo and hi "Mantle of Gaea".  I just wonder if we should involve the Autumn council, they are a bit xenophobic...._


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Kaerick downs the last of his mug of beer, enjoying the harsh bite of the brew, and then when the mention of Delga as a moral compass arises he merely snarls a chuckle and returns to the food.  Once these things have passed he looks around, not feeling entirely at home within the confines of walls he'll slip in out of the surroundings, exploring and mentally measuring every cold hard inch.  Sleep rarely on his mind.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 21, 2004)

*Let's Eat!*

Orbius gets up to go to bed and puts a hand on Delga's hefty shoulder.

"Yes, as Lester said:  Sleep on it.  I'm sure you know of some way that we may aid you, but think it over and make sure we are able to do as much Good as possible.  As per your companion, . . . as long as he is tame he may sleep wherever he likes, as may you.  Just, please, don't let him eat anyone!"

Orbius wanders off to the small lake, casts a spell, and walks into the water . . . 

In the morning, Lester wakes at dawn and casts 7 Heroes Feasts, . . . enough to fill the stomachs of all of his followers and friends, including Great Jaw.  All eyes wander towards Delga, but no one says anything as they wait for him to speak on his own.

(***OoC - 38 followers, including all the PCs and their sidekick, yes, . . . that means Great Jaw, too, and Lester's best followers eat a maximized Heroes Feast***)


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 22, 2004)

Delga enjoys the food, and watches as Great Jaw hefts huge amounts of food into his jaws.  Chuckling he scratches Great Jaws under the chin, like a giant dog, and g Great Jaw stretchshes his neck down, accepting the affectionionate gesture.

When it seems that all have eaten and are comfortable Delga stands.

"Friends, last night you asked if I knew of any adventure that would let us show off our abilities.  I don't know if it qualifies as an adventure, or how much opportunity it will offer to show what we are capable of, but it will provide great good and help in the restoration of our land."

Smiling he picks up a glass of orange juice, sips, and then continues.

"Lester, you once were the companion to Rinaldo, the great Druid.  He is missing yet the Mantle of Gaea is sorely needed to help heal the scars on our lands.  Let us go forth and find Rinaldo and the mantle, bring him back here to Cydra to help us in our quest to rid the land of evil and to heal its scars."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Kaerick smirks at the comment of ridding the land of evil, raising whatever beverage he has at hand he toasts Delga, "to a sense of naivete!  We might as well."


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 22, 2004)

*No time like the present!*

Lesters raises his Sword of the Elements to the sky and shouts:

"No time like the present to get these things done!  Let me just cast a spell and we'll be off on some fun."

Lester assumes a meditative trance for the next 10 minutes as he casts . . . Discern Location on Rinaldo.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 22, 2004)

The day has started off with a gentle breeze and a light shower, which clears up by the time breakfast is done and you're discussing your path.  The day smells _promising_ to Kaerick's keen nose; a freshness is in the air.  As Keyth idly glances at the clouds, mentally noting the passing of another day, he realizes with a shock that tomorrow is his birthday!

Great Jaw gives a huge, foul-smelling belch as you wait for Lester's spell to finish.

When Lester's spell takes effect, he is somewhat surprised to discover that it fails to find Rinardo. 

***OOC: Lester, make an intelligence check.  Anyone who wants to can make a Knowledge (arcana) check, assuming that Lester shares the spell's failure with you.***


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 22, 2004)

*A Planar Consultation*

(OoC - Lester's Int. check = 2 + 1 = 3; Orbius Knowledge Check - 19 + 30 = 49).

"Not really that unexplainable," remarks Orbius as he looks toward Keyth for agreement. "The Mantle will shield him from our divinations.  Talk amongst yourselves and strategize if you will.  I'll be back after I get a few questions answered!"

Orbius teleports into his private sanctum and casts Contact other Plane.

(OoC - Orbius Int Check = 10 + 10 = 20.  He reaches out to the highest power possible.  I'll just list the question all at once.)

1)  Whom have I contacted?
2)  Where is Rinaldo?
3)  Where was he last encountered by Delga's Druids?
4)  What is the name of the last currently living person on Cydra that has seen Rinaldo?
5)  What enemies of ours want to find Rinaldo?
6)  What will the Druids do with the Mantle of Gea once they have it back?
7)  How can the Mantle of Ghea be removed from Rinaldo without hurting either it or him?
8)  Will retuning the Mantle of Ghea be more beneficial for Law or Chaos?
9)  How is Lester's "Son" doing in his quest to become the biggest, baddest Chaos Creature out there?
10)  What is the biggest current threat to the Temple of Elemental Good?


----------



## the Jester (Oct 24, 2004)

1)  Whom have I contacted?
*Coila.*

2)  Where is Rinaldo?
*Hidden.*

3)  Where was he last encountered by Delga's Druids?
_Orbius sees a flashing vision of himself doing some early spell research.  This took place 13 years ago._

4)  What is the name of the last currently living person on Cydra that has seen Rinaldo?
*Vylimar.*

5)  What enemies of ours want to find Rinaldo?
*None.*

6)  What will the Druids do with the Mantle of Gea once they have it back?
*Reforest.*

7)  How can the Mantle of Ghea be removed from Rinaldo without hurting either it or him?
*Flesh.*

8)  Will retuning the Mantle of Ghea be more beneficial for Law or Chaos?
*Chaos.*

9)  How is Lester's "Son" doing in his quest to become the biggest, baddest Chaos Creature out there?
*Unknowable.*

10)  What is the biggest current threat to the Temple of Elemental Good?
*Fire.*


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 25, 2004)

Orbius sits back in a large leather chair and ponders his latest round of probing. 

I need to know more, he thinks.  I need to know more about Vylimar and this threat of fire to the Temple of Elemental Good is very disturbing!

He reaches out again to the highest power possible in an attempt to understand more.

1)  Who is Vylimar?
2)  Will he be able to help us find Rinardo?
3)  Why was Rinardo hidden?
4)  What is Rinardo's likely reaction when he finds out that we want the Mantle?
5)  Who will wear the Mantle once we have retrieved it?
6)  Why if fire the biggest threat to the Temple of Elemental Good?
7)  Why were the Bleakists that Jeremy disposed of trying to attack to ToEG?
8)  When will the next attack take place?
9)  Who is Lester's biggest enemy right now?
10)  Where is the best place for us to go to start our quest to find Rinardo?

(OoC -  INt check roll = 12 + 10 = 22.  Orbius reaches out to the highest plane possible.)

Meanwhile . . . 

Lester inquires with Delga as to where he thinks they should start their quest.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 26, 2004)

*A Few Answers*

1)  Who is Vylimar?
*Druid.*

2)  Will he be able to help us find Rinardo?
*Yes.*

3)  Why was Rinardo hidden?
*Artifact.*

4)  What is Rinardo's likely reaction when he finds out that we want the Mantle?
*Sorrow.*

5)  Who will wear the Mantle once we have retrieved it?
*Wood.*

6)  Why if fire the biggest threat to the Temple of Elemental Good?
*Hunters.*

7)  Why were the Bleakists that Jeremy disposed of trying to attack to ToEG?
*Farenth.*

8)  When will the next attack take place?
*Inapplicable.*

9)  Who is Lester's biggest enemy right now?
*Ifroobil.*

10)  Where is the best place for us to go to start our quest to find Rinardo?
*Northwest.*


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 26, 2004)

*Old Enemies, New Quests*

A shiver runs thru Orbius when he feels the name Farenth enter into his mind.  True, Contacting Other Planes is not an exact science, but it is a start.  Yet, Farenth was not listed as Lester's biggest enemy . . . what could this mean?  Well, at least there are some good leads in starting Rinaldo's quest and he knows Lester will be very happy to see his old friend again.

Per, the fire, hunters, and Ifrobil, Orbius surmises that this is probably related to the stupid bargin Lester made with a Huge Fire Elemental to aviod the war for the Prince of Elemental Evil Fire throne.  Perhaps that Elemental's enemies are after the Angel of Adventure.

Orbius takes a moment to compose himself and then teleports back to the group to share his findings.  After he relates everything to the others, he casts a sending to Vylimar.

Greetings, kind Druid.  It is Orbius Visionary, friend of Delga the Druid.  He seeks your audience immediately.  May we come to you?

Meanwhile, . . . Lester advises Anvar (ToEG leader in Lester's absence) to be prepared to put out some fires.  All priests with the Water sphere are to make sure that they are equipped with spells that will repel outsiders and put out fires.

"Perhaps you'd like to go the Elemental Plan of Fire," Lester tells Anvar. "You can see if the Eye is telling the truth about Ifroobil, or if he's just a big liar!"   Lester grins at Orbius, who only sighs in return.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 29, 2004)

*Bumpin' for ADVENTURE*

(***OoC - Someone post, please . . . Its so lonely adventuring by yourself . . .   ***)


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 29, 2004)

ooc:  The problem here is the massive disparity in power levels.  The ultra-high level guys are busy doing their thing, and there isn't much the rest of the party can do at the moment.  Always an issue when there is a massive divergence like this in a party- the main reason most DMs run a relatively hoogenous party in terms of levels I suppose.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 29, 2004)

*See me in Talking the Talk*

(***OoC - Sorry if I'm hoggin'.  Let's meet up Talking the Talk and see what we can do to make things more fun for everyone.***)


----------

